# H} Daemons (metal) W} Necrons



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

*H} Daemons (metal) W} Necrons or eldar*

Here is what i have:

1 Skulltaker (metal): http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440199a&prodId=prod1160089a

2 OOP blood crushers (metal and 1 needs stripping): http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440200a&prodId=prod890007a

I would like anything to do with necrons but i will give you a short a list of what im looking for the ones i am looking for most is the lord, deceiver and warrior boxset:

Necron Lord

C'tan The Deceiver


C'tan Nightbringer


the standard box of warriors with the 3 scarab bases

*Trade only please as i havent got paypal yet, UK only aswell please*

Thanks for looking

Gothic


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Also looking for eldar:
Phoenix lords
Aspect warriors
Codex

Thank you


----------

